# LaCie Memory Mine will not allow me to delete files



## tomo8410 (Jul 12, 2014)

My LaCie Memory Mine will not allow me to delete any files backed up from my Mac. I'm running OS X v10.6.8. The Memory Mine has N2870 stamped into one of its rubber feet. The drive is nearly full, and there are files that I no longer wish to keep. When I use the pulldown File > Empty Trash, it has given me this error message:
“The operation can’t be completed because an unexpected error occurred (error code -8003).
Is there a way to get rid of those files?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Read this starting at post #18: External Hard Drive Error Code: -50 - MacRumors Forums


----------



## tomo8410 (Jul 12, 2014)

My LaCie Memory Mine will not allow me to delete files. When pulling files into the trash and attempting to delete them, I get this message: "The operation can’t be completed because an unexpected error occurred (error code -8003)." Files I'd pulled into the trash continue to be displayed there whenever (but only when) I turn on the Memory Mine.

I've seen a report of success in dealing with -50 errors, but my problem is not resolved by following those directions. Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Open up *Disk Utility*. If your Lacie drive is listed on the Left panel, highlight it and *Repair the Permissions.* Then *Verify the Permissions* on the drive.


----------



## tomo8410 (Jul 12, 2014)

Thank you for the quick attention! I did highlight Memory Mine on the Left panel, but the options "Verify Disk Permissions" and "Repair Disk Permissions" remained grey. "Verify Disk" and "Repair Disk" were active, though. On a chance, I clicked "Verify Disk," but the others remained inactive.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Then click Repair Disk


----------



## tomo8410 (Jul 12, 2014)

I clicked Repair Disk. The volume Memory Mine appears to be OK, it says. I pulled the Memory Mine icon to trash, turned it off, turned it back on, tried to empty its trash (643.57gb, by the way), and got the same error code: -8003.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When you drag the icon to the trash (un-mounting it), remove the USB cable from the computer end and power off (unplug) the drive. Now restart the Mac. Once the computer comes back up, make sure the drive is powered on and plug it into a different USB port. Check in Disk Utilities again, try Repairing the Permissions again.


----------



## tomo8410 (Jul 12, 2014)

There's still no access to "Repair Disk Permissions." Since there's nothing on the Memory Mine that I care about, or that wouldn't be in a full backup done today, should I go ahead and erase the LaCie via the Disk Utility "Erase" command?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Yes, that would be the next thing to do. If that fails, then the Lacie enclosure may have failed. You can remove the HDD inside the Lacie enclosure and attach it to a USB Adapter or by putting it into another *USB Enclosure* with a power adapter.


----------



## tomo8410 (Jul 12, 2014)

Thank you for laying it out so succinctly, each step of the way!


----------

